

Do you know any bootcamp developers? - schmorgasborg

I&#x27;m going to be starting a web development bootcamp in San Francisco in the coming weeks. I&#x27;m very excited and have been able to find nothing but positive outcomes and comments online. I&#x27;m curious if any of you have interviewed, hired, or worked with a bootcamp graduate. Can you comment on the quality of their knowledge?
======
olegh123
There's quite a few people on quora - try asking there.

